# Interview: DPReview speaks to the “father of the EOS-1”



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2019)

> DPReview had the chance to speak with two senior Canon executives, Mr. Toshio Matsumoto, Senior Principle Engineer, and Mr. Kazuyuki Suzuki, Chief of Operations, the former being known as the “father of the EOS-1” about the upcoming Canon EOS-1D X Mark III.
> Here are a couple of questions related to the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III:
> 
> *How did you decide which features to update compared to the EOS-1D X Mark II?*
> ...


*

Continue reading...


*


----------



## Joules (Nov 11, 2019)

"One of the things we’re really focused on right now, and we’re putting in a lot of effort, is the question of how and when EVFs will go beyond the capabilities of optical viewfinder" 
That sounds promising, especially with how much emphasis he placed on it.


----------



## gregster (Nov 11, 2019)

The odds of a material resolution increase don't seem great after reading this.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 11, 2019)

gregster said:


> The odds of a material resolution increase don't seem great after reading this.


At best its way down on the list of things they were looking at. Oh well....


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 11, 2019)

I really can't take DPReview seriously though, which is a great shame because they do have some very good industry connections. I thought I'd look around a bit as I was there and took a look at their "The best cameras for family and friends photos in 2019". They decided that the Sony A6100 is the best camera for the job, they disliked the fact that the Canon M50 cropped and didn't AF in 4K video, in a photo review! Even though the M50 is over $100 less than the Sony and includes a lens when the Sony is body only, the kit prices were $400 different on a $650 camera kit!


----------



## unfocused (Nov 11, 2019)

I'd like more resolution of course and this interview doesn't rule that out. But they seem to be concentrating on three things: Autofocus, ISO performance and transfer speed. I don't really care about transfer speed, but I do care about the first two. So, if there is significant improvement in ISO performance and autofocus and little improvement in resolution, I can live with that.


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 11, 2019)

Thanks for sharing this. Very interesting insights


----------



## Drcampbellicu (Nov 11, 2019)

I am really excited to see them catch up and maybe surpass on autofocus. That camera is too big for me but I will be watching the launch closely to see canons new technology roll out


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm intrigued by the mention of "weight" being something that gets raised a lot (intrigued, rather than surprised). 

I wonder how much weight they will manage to shave off, if indeed they are pursuing that option - and how they would achieve anything significant? 

There was no mention in the handling of the new item by the journalist of any different feeling, but maybe that was one of the embargoed items?


----------



## richperson (Nov 11, 2019)

The biggest take away for me was the confession that they have no idea what the form factor for an R version of the 1D would look like. This sounds like the true sports R is a very long way from happening, unless he was being deliberately misleading for reasons I cannot understand. Which means I will likely go for the 1DXiii and continue to wait for a replacement for my R. Probably will likewise hold off on more RF lenses for a bit longer.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Nov 11, 2019)

richperson said:


> The biggest take away for me was the confession that they have no idea what the form factor for an R version of the 1D would look like. This sounds like the true sports R is a very long way from happening, unless he was being deliberately misleading for reasons I cannot understand. Which means I will likely go for the 1DXiii and continue to wait for a replacement for my R. Probably will likewise hold off on more RF lenses for a bit longer.


I'd be surprised if they really have "no" idea. I'd expect it to be more one of the following two options:
a) They do know, but are keeping it under wraps for now, and the easiest way to deflect further questions is to say "no idea at this time";
or
b) there are two or more options in play, maybe out being field tested, and they have not yet determined which one to follow through with.

Just my 2 cents though...


----------



## richperson (Nov 11, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> lp
> I'd be surprised if they really have "no" idea. I'd expect it to be more one of the following two options:
> a) They do know, but are keeping it under wraps for now, and the easiest way to deflect further questions is to say "no idea at this time";
> or
> ...



You aren't helping my GAS (Gear Acquisition Syndrome for those who don't know).


----------



## KT (Nov 11, 2019)

And hopefully that much improved AF tech will be transferred in all its glory to the new 5D mark V when that camera is launched sometime in the spring or fall of 2020, not a watered-down crippled version. You can keep all the network improvements to the 1Dx but at least the AF should be planted as it is, no corners cut, hopefully with a decent high-resolution sensor to go along.


----------



## edoorn (Nov 11, 2019)

I still have that T90! The mother of all 1-serie camera’s


----------



## unfocused (Nov 11, 2019)

richperson said:


> The biggest take away for me was the confession that they have no idea what the form factor for an R version of the 1D would look like. This sounds like the true sports R is a very long way from happening...



I'm a big fan of the R and use it as my main body these days, but this comment does not surprise me at all. There are a number of challenges to using the R as an effective sports camera that go well beyond the fps. It is hard for me to articulate these challenges, but they seem to be inherent to the nature/design of mirrorless and I suspect will be difficult to overcome in order for a true mirrorless action camera to meet Canon's standards. 

About the best I can do to explain it is that with the R, I focus exclusively by using my thumb on the screen. I never use back button autofocus with the R, even though I have enabled it. Part of that is the ergonomics of the body -- the back button autofocus button is too small and too close to other buttons (that is easy to fix) but more significantly, it's just not they way I use a mirrorless camera. Shooting sports with a mirrorless will, for me, require some significant relearning before it becomes embedded in my brain and muscle memory -- my problem. But it will also require a more responsive and intuitive design than seems currently available. 

Another practical problem is that a true sports camera has to be able to be used with gloves and I'm not talking about thin little smart phone gloves, but big old -20 degree gloves. The touch screen does not play well with my go-to winter photography gloves.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 11, 2019)

Very insightful. But his answer to the first question on whether there was an upcoming mirrorless pro was very much like 'we decided to do another pro DSLR this time'. So we may be a full cycle away from the mirrorless version. But, he kept saying that what was being produced was what they were being asked for by actual pros - so it's hard to argue with the strategy.


----------



## ethanz (Nov 11, 2019)

unfocused said:


> Another practical problem is that a true sports camera has to be able to be used with gloves and I'm not talking about thin little smart phone gloves, but big old -20 degree gloves. The touch screen does not play well with my go-to winter photography gloves.



That is a great feature of the 1d


----------



## FramerMCB (Nov 11, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I'd be surprised if they really have "no" idea. I'd expect it to be more one of the following two options:
> a) They do know, but are keeping it under wraps for now, and the easiest way to deflect further questions is to say "no idea at this time";
> or
> b) there are two or more options in play, maybe out being field tested, and they have not yet determined which one to follow through with.
> ...


I would also guess that one of the things that is making the transition for Canon a bit tricky for producing an R version of a 1DX series has to do with mixed feedback from different Pros. Meaning, like many that comment here, there are those that decry any new body that isn't similarly sized to the 'midget' Sony's, but then there are those that either size doesn't matter (or take precedence in how they choose a model) or prefer a body with some size and heft - that would keep a rig better balanced when mounting professional grade lenses especially bigger zooms and super-teles (70-200mm f2.8s, 100-400mm, 400mm, 500mm, etc).


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2019)

richperson said:


> The biggest take away for me was the confession that they have no idea what the form factor for an R version of the 1D would look like. This sounds like the true sports R is a very long way from happening, unless he was being deliberately misleading for reasons I cannot understand. Which means I will likely go for the 1DXiii and continue to wait for a replacement for my R. Probably will likewise hold off on more RF lenses for a bit longer.



Yes, this sounded to me like a subtle way to lower expectations. They probably just came off a 2-year product development sprint to get the 1DX3 out, and basic decisions about the mirrorless version (like, if the next version will be mirrorless) haven't been made yet. This sets back all of us Canon Rumors denizens back another 18-24 months in expectations of having a "pro pro" camera to use RF lenses.

Canon is going to have a really cool system in 2023-2024. I'm happy with my mix of Canon and Sony bodies now, but would be happier if I could use the RF lens set before then. Just need a body with 10+fps while autofocusing. That's a full frame mirrorless equivalent of the 7d2's capability. I'll be here when you come out with it. I just won't expecting it anytime soon. Message received.


----------



## hollybush (Nov 12, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I wonder how much weight they will manage to shave off, if indeed they are pursuing that option - and how they would achieve anything significant?
> 
> There was no mention in the handling of the new item by the journalist of any different feeling, but maybe that was one of the embargoed items?



In a comment below the article Britton says the Mk III is "slightly lighter" than the Mk II.

Personally, as an owner of the old 1D Mk III who is thinking of updating it, I think the new model needs to be more than "slightly" lighter than the outgoing one. In my opinion the weight already crossed the line from "OK" to "not really OK" in in the move from the 1D Mk III to 1Ds Mk III, even though the latter is my main camera.

I'm not sure how much heavier the current model is than my cameras. It's hard to know what exactly is included in the listed specifications (caps, battery, viewfinder rubber etc.). Perhaps I should take a set of kitchen scales to the dealer.

I get that the new cameras have extra stuff like GPS and Ethernet jacks on board, but in the modern world we do usually expect things to get lighter and more compact over time. I've seen pictures of the innards of these 1 series cameras, with their multiple circuit boards, and can't help thinking there are savings to be made.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 12, 2019)

I'm so sad...bought too many lenses (EF 100 f2,8 IS, 70-200 IS II, 16-35 f4, RF 24-105) and cameras (5 d IV, R  )last year.
Now I'm bankrupt (but happy).
Can't afford the new EOS 1
PS: wouldn't need it anyhow for mostly landscapes and macro.


----------



## TMHKR (Nov 12, 2019)

Del Paso said:


> PS: wouldn't need it anyhow for mostly landscapes and macro.


Using a huge, permanently-gripped camera for landscapes (tripod use) somehow feels... not right.


----------



## richperson (Nov 12, 2019)

hollybush said:


> In a comment below the article Britton says the Mk III is "slightly lighter" than the Mk II.
> 
> Personally, as an owner of the old 1D Mk III who is thinking of updating it, I think the new model needs to be more than "slightly" lighter than the outgoing one. In my opinion the weight already crossed the line from "OK" to "not really OK" in in the move from the 1D Mk III to 1Ds Mk III, even though the latter is my main camera.
> 
> ...



As someone who uses this primarily with big white lenses, I have no problem with the current weight, and hope they don't sacrifice the rugged structure at all. I'm sure some use this body with smaller lenses where it would be more noticeable, but I don't.


----------



## DaveGershon (Nov 12, 2019)

gregster said:


> The odds of a material resolution increase don't seem great after reading this.


I hope they are at least on par with the Nikon D6.


----------



## mpmark (Nov 12, 2019)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I'd be surprised if they really have "no" idea. I'd expect it to be more one of the following two options:
> a) They do know, but are keeping it under wraps for now, and the easiest way to deflect further questions is to say "no idea at this time";
> or
> b) there are two or more options in play, maybe out being field tested, and they have not yet determined which one to follow through with.
> ...



c) The current design becomes a full mirrorless, So much reasearch and 30 years of form factor desgin has been put into what you see in the 1DxII so why change that? Why does it automatically have to look different?


----------



## melgross (Nov 12, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I really can't take DPReview seriously though, which is a great shame because they do have some very good industry connections. I thought I'd look around a bit as I was there and took a look at their "The best cameras for family and friends photos in 2019". They decided that the Sony A6100 is the best camera for the job, they disliked the fact that the Canon M50 cropped and didn't AF in 4K video, in a photo review! Even though the M50 is over $100 less than the Sony and includes a lens when the Sony is body only, the kit prices were $400 different on a $650 camera kit!


What does that have to do with an interview?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 12, 2019)

melgross said:


> What does that have to do with an interview?


The point was I can't separate their gems of genuine insight and insider connections from their avalanche of BS anymore. DPReview just doesn't work as a factual delivery outlet anymore for me.

Or put another way, I used to look at interviews like this as a record of what was said, basically all the journalist did was edit for translation issues and coherence, now I believe DPReview edit in the Fox News/MSNBC format of pushing an agenda rather than presenting an unbiased representation of what was actually said. Unless I can see the entire interview on Youtube without edits I just don't believe them.


----------



## melgross (Nov 12, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> The point was I can't separate their gems of genuine insight and insider connections from their avalanche of BS anymore. DPReview just doesn't work as a factual delivery outlet anymore for me.
> 
> Or put another way, I used to look at interviews like this as a record of what was said, basically all the journalist did was edit for translation issues and coherence, now I believe DPReview edit in the Fox News/MSNBC format of pushing an agenda rather than presenting an unbiased representation of what was actually said. Unless I can see the entire interview on Youtube without edits I just don't believe them.


I don’t believe that at all. If they did that to the point of distorting the manufacturers statements and direction, manufacturers would refuse to be interviewed by them.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 12, 2019)

melgross said:


> I don’t believe that at all. If they did that to the point of distorting the manufacturers statements and direction, manufacturers would refuse to be interviewed by them.


And that is your prerogative. I have seen too much BS and outright lies from DPReview to trust them, or even take them at face value, anymore.


----------



## melgross (Nov 12, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> And that is your prerogative. I have seen too much BS and outright lies from DPReview to trust them, or even take them at face value, anymore.


And that’s your prerogative. Still doesn’t make sense.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 12, 2019)

melgross said:


> ....Still doesn’t make sense.


In your opinion. Lie to me repeatedly and display implicit and explicit bias over and over again and I am safer to assume everything you’d say is not simple reporting. Heck DPReview staff have even come on here trying to obfuscate and excuse their bias, it didnt work out too well...


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Nov 12, 2019)

melgross said:


> What does that have to do with an interview?


It's about DPR's integrity. Obviously.


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Nov 12, 2019)

melgross said:


> And that’s your prerogative. Still doesn’t make sense.


You're denying an easily-confirmed fact - DPR is BS City where Canon is concerned, and has been for a long while.

The fact that they're as big as they are explains why they get the interviews. It says nothing whatsoever about their trustworthiness.


----------



## melgross (Nov 12, 2019)

Keith_Reeder said:


> You're denying an easily-confirmed fact - DPR is BS City where Canon is concerned, and has been for a long while.
> 
> The fact that they're as big as they are explains why they get the interviews. It says nothing whatsoever about their trustworthiness.


Apparently those who run Canon aren’t as concerned as you two seem to be. But no matter what you both say, and want to believe, you can’t publish an interview like that that’s biased, and inappropriately edited. You can be sure the companies that are interviewed monitor what’s being published. DP has run a number of interviews with Canon the last few years. All have been positive, including this one, and respectful.

i think the problem here is your own biases, not theirs.


----------



## Jethro (Nov 13, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> The point was I can't separate their gems of genuine insight and insider connections from their avalanche of BS anymore. DPReview just doesn't work as a factual delivery outlet anymore for me.
> 
> Or put another way, I used to look at interviews like this as a record of what was said, basically all the journalist did was edit for translation issues and coherence, now I believe DPReview edit in the Fox News/MSNBC format of pushing an agenda rather than presenting an unbiased representation of what was actually said. Unless I can see the entire interview on Youtube without edits I just don't believe them.


I don't disagree generally with what you're saying - the bias is pretty egregious, and they struggle to even mention Canon without adding a dash of snark. But, my take on the reporting of this particular interview was a tone of something approaching genuine reverence for the interviewee (his history in the development of Canon professional cameras etc). As well as (again genuine) surprise at getting to interview him at all. I'd be highly surprised if there was any misrepresentation, and personally I'm taking it literally.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> In your opinion. Lie to me repeatedly and display implicit and explicit bias over and over again and I am safer to assume everything you’d say is not simple reporting. Heck DPReview staff have even come on here trying to obfuscate and excuse their bias, it didnt work out too well...



And it provided a lot of humour for folks like me! Those were the days. 

I strongly resisted the 1DX2 over weight but as stated, with my 400 DO II attached, it feels well balanced and the weight of the camera is less significant. It does make me feel conspicuous when the 24-70 F4 is attached and seems unnecessarily heavy.

I had more or less decided to wait on a pro R body but now ...?? Not enough pixels and I think I'll skip it. Besides, my wife has not yet agreed to this.

Jack


----------



## hollybush (Nov 13, 2019)

TMHKR said:


> Using a huge, permanently-gripped camera for landscapes (tripod use) somehow feels... not right.



I do use a 1-series for that, although it's not all I use it for.

It has the advantage over the 5-series of having a proper viewfinder shutter. If you have a ball head (and I do), the multispot metering is useful. The weight is such that leaving an Arca-Swiss plate on permanently, as I do, doesn't make much difference. Finally, if I'm carrying a tripod the extra weight of a 1Ds Mk III over a 5-series isn't that much more as a proportion of the total being carried.


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Nov 13, 2019)

TMHKR said:


> Using a huge, permanently-gripped camera for landscapes (tripod use) somehow feels... not right.


I've seen people shooting landscapes with 1D-something. Obviously you can get good results, it's not high res but has good DR. Also, a heavy camera will be a bit steadier in a tripod in wind. But overall it's not a landscape camera. I.e. I can hardly imagine someone buying it specifically for landscapes.


----------



## edoorn (Nov 13, 2019)

I would think a 1D-mirrorless equivalent is in the works, but not up for a 2020 release; possibly 2021. A 5D-equivalent however would be quite likely....

On the photo clickbait sites we all love and loathe people seem to interpret this news as 'Canon won't ever do a 1D-equivalent mirrorless'; we all know that's not true


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2019)

While I have chosen to ignore Artie since jumping I find Ari to be well worth listening/looking to. I hope Canon reads this (I'm sure they must be aware).



Nikon D850 Review – Ari Hazeghi Photography



Jack


----------



## SaP34US (Nov 13, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> I really can't take DPReview seriously though, which is a great shame because they do have some very good industry connections. I thought I'd look around a bit as I was there and took a look at their "The best cameras for family and friends photos in 2019". They decided that the Sony A6100 is the best camera for the job, they disliked the fact that the Canon M50 cropped and didn't AF in 4K video, in a photo review! Even though the M50 is over $100 less than the Sony and includes a lens when the Sony is body only, the kit prices were $400 different on a $650 camera kit!


That doesn't make since to me when it less expensive then the Sony.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> While I have chosen to ignore Artie since jumping I find Ari to be well worth listening/looking to. I hope Canon reads this (I'm sure they must be aware).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jack, my problem with reading too much into articles like that is the intrinsic assumption that we can all operate to the writers level when we can't. It is similar to my frustrations with any reviewer writing about any piece of equipment they are not familiar with.

Many people jump on and reference the Ari '1DX MkII nervous AF' bandwagon yet they are nowhere near the speed and accuracy of the top level specialists, Ari has pushed his skill level to the limits of the AF algorithm in his chosen specialty and found there is a small but noticeable difference between the Canon and Nikon AF for him in his chosen use. Others have found the opposite and trust Canon AF over Nikon or Sony AF.

in brief, it is easy to get bad results and blame the camera because somebody much better than me says so, however, if I wear Air Jordans I still can't dunk like Michael! 

Sit Ari and I in a field me with a Nikon and him with a Canon and I know he would get much better results than me, and I believe that is true of most of us, we are far from getting to the edge of the AF envelope and put way too much emphasis on those who are. I was sitting in an airport the other day playing with various AF settings on the 1DX MkII, there are at least 75 different sensitivities across the different Case settings, anybody that isn't intimately familiar with all of them really can't speak to how good or bad the AF is, it is surprising and not necessarily intuitive what adjustments will give you the best results in any specific shooting situation to the extent that I will reduce sensitivity of some parameters as I get tired.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 13, 2019)

melgross said:


> Apparently those who run Canon aren’t as concerned as you two seem to be. But no matter what you both say, and want to believe, you can’t publish an interview like that that’s biased, and inappropriately edited. You can be sure the companies that are interviewed monitor what’s being published. DP has run a number of interviews with Canon the last few years. All have been positive, including this one, and respectful.
> 
> i think the problem here is your own biases, not theirs.


Agreed. Some folks on this site act like jilted lovers when it comes to DPR.

My thoughts specific to the interview:

I take all interviews done through interpreters with a grain of salt. Really good interpreters have a deep knowledge of both languages and understand the nuances. Yet, even the best interpreters would not expect people to parse each and every word in a interview. That is what happens on internet forums. People read translated interviews in their native language and then infer all sorts of nuances that aren't relevant or accurate. Read the interview and take from it the general statements without trying to read too much into it.

This was a structured, corporate interview to hype coming products from Canon. Obviously Canon sees value in providing this information to DPR and they would not do so if they didn't think they could get favorable publicity from the interview.

I do know that DPR has been critical of Canon's autofocus. (I tend to agree with them, actually). It's very possible that with the new 1Dx III autofocus improvements, Canon is laying the groundwork with DPR precisely because of the past criticism. (Of course, I have no way of knowing this, but it certainly seems like a possibility).

DPR was once critical of Canon's sensors, but with the last generation of sensor technology, they've actually been quite complementary, although they still say that Sony sensors have a slight edge -- which I think may be true according to people who follow and care about dynamic range.

I know I will never convince some people on this forum. Frankly, I find the pouting kind of amusing. And, actually, I would much rather read reviews from those who make a serious attempt to critique a product, rather than just reprint the press releases. I can look at their criticisms and decide if it matters to me. (Tiny differences in dynamic range have never interested me.)


----------



## unfocused (Nov 13, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> ...I was sitting in an airport the other day playing with various AF settings on the 1DX MkII, there are at least 75 different sensitivities across the different Case settings, anybody that isn't intimately familiar with all of them really can't speak to how good or bad the AF is, it is surprising and not necessarily intuitive what adjustments will give you the best results in any specific shooting situation...



This is probably a case where we will have to agree to disagree. In my view it is a legitimate criticism if the adjustments are not intuitive and readily apparent to users. People think that professional shooters sit around and spend days figuring this out. I don't think that's true. From what I've seen watching Peter Read Miller's videos, I get the sense he's not digging into the menus any more than he has to.

In fact, I think most expect to be able to grab the camera and within a few minutes figure out what they need. With each sports season, it takes me at least one game to relearn how to shoot that particular sport. I simply don't have the time or desire to spend hours memorizing which settings I need to use and then experimenting with them. When I go to a game, I have to come back with usable shots. I don't want to waste valuable time and risk missing an important shot.

So, for me, if an reviewer has problems nailing shots with a camera's autofocus system, that's valuable information and shows me that the manufacturer has room for improvement.


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2019)

unfocused said:


> This is probably a case where we will have to agree to disagree. In my view it is a legitimate criticism if the adjustments are not intuitive and readily apparent to users. People think that professional shooters sit around and spend days figuring this out. I don't think that's true. From what I've seen watching Peter Read Miller's videos, I get the sense he's not digging into the menus any more than he has to.
> 
> In fact, I think most expect to be able to grab the camera and within a few minutes figure out what they need. With each sports season, it takes me at least one game to relearn how to shoot that particular sport. I simply don't have the time or desire to spend hours memorizing which settings I need to use and then experimenting with them. When I go to a game, I have to come back with usable shots. I don't want to waste valuable time and risk missing an important shot.
> 
> So, for me, if an reviewer has problems nailing shots with a camera's autofocus system, that's valuable information and shows me that the manufacturer has room for improvement.


I wouldn’t disagree that the majority of people dont dig, I 100% guarantee Ari did in both Canon and Nikon. Which goes to my point if you don’t dig how can you know it is no good?

Initially I didnt have the time or inclination to delve deeper into the AF but out of the box it was much better then the 1DS MkIII, but as time and familiarity have allowed I have dug and have found the AF to be incredibly responsive, if you follow simple advise from people like Grant Atkinson then making a custom menu with the three parameters is simple and in general changing them as conditions warrant is going to get you more keepers than changing system.

I doesn’t take five minutes to set up during a game or match or race, I usually shoot for several a hours so that five minutes is a very good investment.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> Jack, my problem with reading too much into articles like that is the intrinsic assumption that we can all operate to the writers level when we can't. It is similar to my frustrations with any reviewer writing about any piece of equipment they are not familiar with.
> 
> Many people jump on and reference the Ari '1DX MkII nervous AF' bandwagon yet they are nowhere near the speed and accuracy of the top level specialists, Ari has pushed his skill level to the limits of the AF algorithm in his chosen specialty and found there is a small but noticeable difference between the Canon and Nikon AF for him in his chosen use. Others have found the opposite and trust Canon AF over Nikon or Sony AF.
> 
> ...



Scott, I hear you! I fully agree on the settings being difficult to fine tune and the other comments. Still, I have a hunch that there is some room for improvement that Canon may well capture with the next round of cameras. 

Jack


----------



## unfocused (Nov 13, 2019)

privatebydesign said:


> ...Which goes to my point if you don’t dig how can you know it is no good?...





Jack Douglas said:


> ...I fully agree on the settings being difficult to fine tune and the other comments. Still, I have a hunch that there is some room for improvement that Canon may well capture with the next round of cameras...



I certainly would say that anyone who claims the current autofocus systems on the 7DII, 5DIV, 1DxII and even R are "no good" simply doesn't know what they are talking about. In my experience, they are all very good. I do find flaws or shortcomings in all of them and believe that (based on their 1Dx III development release) Canon agrees and is prioritizing improvements. I'm not expecting miracles, but I will take any improvements I can get. For me, it's all about making the good better.

I also recognize that I still have a lot to learn and that at 66 my reflexes aren't what they once were. I'm kind of embarrassed to admit it, but I only recently decided to try switching from shutter release priority to focus priority and found that my keeper rate went up significantly -- more than enough to compensate for the delays in shutter release.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 13, 2019)

unfocused said:


> I certainly would say that anyone who claims the current autofocus systems on the 7DII, 5DIV, 1DxII and even R are "no good" simply doesn't know what they are talking about. In my experience, they are all very good. I do find flaws or shortcomings in all of them and believe that (based on their 1Dx III development release) Canon agrees and is prioritizing improvements. I'm not expecting miracles, but I will take any improvements I can get. For me, it's all about making the good better.
> 
> I also recognize that I still have a lot to learn and that at 66 my reflexes aren't what they once were. I'm kind of embarrassed to admit it, but I only recently decided to try switching from shutter release priority to focus priority and found that my keeper rate went up significantly -- more than enough to compensate for the delays in shutter release.



I'm not going to publicly admit anything! 

Jack


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 13, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Scott, I hear you! I fully agree on the settings being difficult to fine tune and the other comments. Still, I have a hunch that there is some room for improvement that Canon may well capture with the next round of cameras.
> 
> Jack


Jack, I have no doubt that the MkIII AF will be better than the MkII, as the II was better than the I and each preceding generation. I also have no doubt that however accomplished the MkIII AF is some people will still find the limits of it and even more will assume they have found the limits though in truth they have merely found their own limits.


----------



## sanj (Nov 14, 2019)

hollybush said:


> I do use a 1-series for that, although it's not all I use it for.
> 
> It has the advantage over the 5-series of having a proper viewfinder shutter. If you have a ball head (and I do), the multispot metering is useful. The weight is such that leaving an Arca-Swiss plate on permanently, as I do, doesn't make much difference. Finally, if I'm carrying a tripod the extra weight of a 1Ds Mk III over a 5-series isn't that much more as a proportion of the total being carried.


It is a total myth that 5Dr will make a better landscape photo than a 1D. 1D wins because of the dynamic range. The difference is visible only when printing very large. By difference, I mean between 5dr and 1dx2


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 16, 2019)

richperson said:


> The biggest take away for me was the confession that they have no idea what the form factor for an R version of the 1D would look like. This sounds like the true sports R is a very long way from happening, unless he was being deliberately misleading for reasons I cannot understand. Which means I will likely go for the 1DXiii and continue to wait for a replacement for my R. Probably will likewise hold off on more RF lenses for a bit longer.



I agree with holding off on more Rf lenses until Canon shows, with significantly improved bodies, they are seriously committed to the mount and the customers already buying in. I don't want to put more lens money into the EOS R basket at this point--it works fine, with its excellent primes, as a complement to the 5D IV, but otherwise I'm covered with my EF lenses.


----------



## TAF (Nov 17, 2019)

richperson said:


> The biggest take away for me was the confession that they have no idea what the form factor for an R version of the 1D would look like. This sounds like the true sports R is a very long way from happening, unless he was being deliberately misleading for reasons I cannot understand. Which means I will likely go for the 1DXiii and continue to wait for a replacement for my R. Probably will likewise hold off on more RF lenses for a bit longer.



As someone who has used used a Hasselblad, Rollei SL66, and Rollei SL3003, I would humbly suggest they look at that form factor.

It has much to recommend it.

Holding a book to your face isn't necessarily ideal vis-a-vis stability and usability.

In my humble opinion. Your physiology may differ...

With modern manufacturing techniques, it isn't even much of a stretch to try a large number of different shapes to see what works the best for the majority of potential customers.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 17, 2019)

TAF said:


> As someone who has used used a Hasselblad, Rollei SL66, and Rollei SL3003, I would humbly suggest they look at that form factor.
> 
> It has much to recommend it.
> 
> ...


Good outside the "box" thinking!


----------



## serhatakbal (Nov 17, 2019)

why doesn't anyone talk about 120 fps?
even the most bad phone at the moment when taking 240 frames...


----------



## unfocused (Nov 17, 2019)

TAF said:


> As someone who has used used a Hasselblad, Rollei SL66, and Rollei SL3003, I would humbly suggest they look at that form factor.
> 
> It has much to recommend it.
> 
> ...


There is probably a good reason why this form factor represents a very small niche among cameras. I'm guessing that Canon has explored and continues to explore all sorts of designs to determine which is most ergonomic.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 17, 2019)

This made me think of why every car has a steering wheel - hasn't really been improved in over 100 years. Sometimes the result of thinking outside the box is disastrous ... and sometimes it's a winner. 

Jack


----------



## justaCanonuser (Nov 20, 2019)

I didn't expect to visit DPR ever again, but I do it now - let's take a short plunge in DPR's Canon hater piranhas pool...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Nov 20, 2019)

justaCanonuser said:


> I didn't expect to visit DPR ever again, but I do it now - let's take a short plunge in DPR's Canon hater piranhas pool...



Sure, it's great fun if you can entice an editor to show up in a thread for debate!  

Jack


----------



## justaCanonuser (Nov 27, 2019)

Jack Douglas said:


> Sure, it's great fun if you can entice an editor to show up in a thread for debate!
> 
> Jack


Sorry for the delayed reply, I was extremely busy: editing a Canon thread on DPR is the ideal setting for a masochist looking for THE ultimative kick


----------

